# The King oF Amazon



## Taner SAĞIROĞLU (Feb 12, 2009)

My Amazon biotope tank (Serrasalmus Rhombeus)

looking for good...














Training...






Photos...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats a deadly looking setup! very nice


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

I really like the wood nice set-up and rhom


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

very nice, I love the driftwoods. sweet looking tank
how big is the fish?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

That is a bang up set man!
WHat leaves are you using?


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Whoooooa...


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice setup







Love the driftwood


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

Sweet setup, love the driftwood in there. Noticed some leaves are those almond leaves? Very nice looking rhom, he look's like a decent size? Is 10' plus and what kind?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

really cool, i like the song in the 2nd video


----------



## dorukan (Apr 24, 2009)

Love the setup, looks very natural. Also lovely fish Taner.


----------



## İHTİYAR PİRANHACI (Feb 22, 2008)

Super an aquarium design








piranha aquarium hobby in *Turkey* in conjunction with the world scene
I congratulate Taner.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Amazing setup and fish, Thanks for sharing


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

nice tank love the layout man... some live low light plants would really complete the amazon biotype you are going for.. as well as add some life to the tankscape


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

the quality of the pics, themselves, are amazing and one could easily be POTM here.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

great looking tank, love the low light set ups, are those oak leaves?


----------



## DBlackman (Dec 14, 2003)

WWWOOOOWWWW........... !!!!!!!! Totally amazing!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Great looking set up and rhom you have there!







Do you use or do anything in particular to control or buffer the ph level, it must get fairly high at times with all that Malaysian driftwood. I really like the look of all those pieces of wood in there and the leaves sitting on the bottom too.


----------



## Mason1 (Jan 18, 2010)

I made my tube lighting look just like this by covering parts of them with foil...

I like it better than the dim light blue tint I had goin.


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

wow amazing setup and fish!


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

really realistic. Congratulation... that tank it's quite big while the rhomb it's not. What about trying a cohab. 
With a bit of luck, it may be a couple...








Tommy


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Great looking setup,
Are those oak leaves in there?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Ja said:


> Great looking set up and rhom you have there!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i could swear driftwood lowers pH


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Trigga said:


> Great looking set up and rhom you have there!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i could swear driftwood lowers pH
[/quote]

Lol! Yeah sorry I meant fairly low.







Thanks Trigg!


----------



## Rugged Child (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow! that looks exactly like a piece of Amazon in that tank. Perfect. I would be curious to know your pH readings if you are willing to share them...beautiful setup!!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

The people that never browse these forums always have the best tanks! Amazing tank man


----------



## DR.CaPa Burro (Aug 21, 2007)

If this is a amazon need to live in Istanbul

really excellent taner abi


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Ja said:


> Great looking set up and rhom you have there!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i could swear driftwood lowers pH
[/quote]

Lol! Yeah sorry I meant fairly low.:laugh: Thanks Trigg!
[/quote]

not by much, dont think it will make a big difference, dont know about the leaves though


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Man, that rhom has a nicer home than i do!!!!


----------



## Taner SAĞIROĞLU (Feb 12, 2009)

Im sorry for answering late...

Thanks for your comments



jp80911 said:


> Wow! that looks exactly like a piece of Amazon in that tank. Perfect. I would be curious to know your pH readings if you are willing to share them...beautiful setup!!


Water values didnt change anything visible on fish...im going to follow ph values often and share here


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Boiled oak leaves...might have to give them a shot in the summer, thanks for the reply :nod:


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

They look like oak leaves to me.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Personally, its the best tank i've seen so far.


----------



## Rugged Child (Oct 3, 2006)

Taner,

How did you give the lights this affect? It looks great


----------

